
EFF Urges Court to Roll Back Ruling Allowing Remote-Control Spying - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-urges-court-roll-back-ruling-allowing-remote-control-spying
======
vfclists
It means the US goverment can farm out spying on American citizens to friendly
foreign agencies then claim to have no involvment in it. Brilliant. Sounds
like "rendition"

~~~
willstrafach
I see this repeated often, but has the problem ever actually been
substantiated with proof? Collection of data by allies makes sense, but USPI
would still need to be minimized, just as if NSA had collected it. Is that
incorrect?

